# New Conservative cabinet annouced!



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

http://rickmercer.blogspot.com/
This is what the Tory Cabinet looks like so far.




> Stockwell Day – Minister of Foreign Affairs
> 
> Stockwell Day is perhaps the most experienced and most talented member on the Conservative front bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Stockwell Day is perhaps the most experienced and most talented member on the Conservative front bench.


   

FN.....PLEEEEEEAAASSSSSE volunteer......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Now on a saner note

http://www.politicswatch.com/cabinet-jan10-2006.html



> With less than two weeks to go it looks like Harper and his team may soon have to appoint and disappoint and set up a cabinet.
> 
> The Conservatives, however, are reluctant to discuss any of these arrangements for fears of looking too confident to voters as they did in the last campaign.
> 
> ...


Comments positively demanded


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure what list I find more amusing...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There are not enough ministers from the province of Alberta. So, to placate all of those who have supported him over the years, Harper will move the capitol of Canada to Calgary. A fitting end to a long journey in the wilderness.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Suits me, I'd rather live there.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Beej, problem is there will be all new civil servants as well. The Ottawa-Hull region shall be turned into a huge used car and surplus oil rig dealership.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> There are not enough ministers from the province of Alberta.


What happened to merit?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm not a civil servant, so at least there'll be some new faces in government. Ottawa can be converted into a museum/tourist trap similar to the old city in Quebec City. Hull (now Gatineau) could be the red light district.

Meanwhile, in Calgary, 100,000 civil servants may have a moderating affect on city politics.

Win-win. How do we get this done?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> What happened to merit?


Regional and gender politics play a huge role in cabinet selection...not to mention patronage (Day). Political merit is king.

A high-risk maneouvre that would send a clear message to moderate Canadian voters would be to snub Day. It would risk another party schism, but would do wonders for establishing moderate centre-right policies and less patronage as standards for the party. I await disappointment.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Regional and gender politics play a huge role in cabinet selection...not to mention patronage (Day). Political merit is king.
> .


Thanks Beej (already knew this)....


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Wasn't sure if you were joking. Good to know you were.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Wasn't sure if you were joking. Good to know you were.


I'll have to use more of these:          :greedy: XX)  :yikes:


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'll have to use more of these:    ...


Careful which one you choose.  

Wars have been started for less.  

Back to politics: tptptptp


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Just for kicks, can everybody identify one or two cabinet-quality candidates from the Libs or Cons (whichever party you oppose the most), just to show we are all reasonable thinking people, not just anti-party weirdos? Can this also not be followed by a series of smear-links and quotes to denigrate anyone's choice? 

To step out of line first, and because I complain about both parties, I'll submit Jim Prentice and Monte Solberg for the Conservatives, and Reg Alcock and Anne McLellan for the Liberals. Not necessarily my top picks, just the ones that occur to me at the moment.

I don't know enough about the specifics of individual NDP candidates but I'll go with Summerville, because he was a bank economist , and I've seen him on CPAC a couple times...seems like an ok guy with a useful perspective.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Just for kicks, can everybody identify one or two cabinet-quality candidates from the Libs or Cons (whichever party you oppose the most), just to show we are all reasonable thinking people, not just anti-party weirdos? Can this also not be followed by a series of smear-links and quotes to denigrate anyone's choice?


I'm really trying but it seems rather difficult... Doris Day????


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Beej said:


> Just for kicks, can everybody identify one or two cabinet-quality candidates from the Libs or Cons (whichever party you oppose the most), just to show we are all reasonable thinking people, not just anti-party weirdos?


I always liked John Manley. Too bad he left after failing to win the leadership campaign.

As far as recent Liberal Cabinet members go, I would say Bill Graham, but don't take that as support for Liberal foreign or military policy. I think he was stuck with what the party told him to do.

David Emerson is also a good candidate with lots of varied experience including government and industry.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Now on a saner note
> 
> Comments positively demanded


I think Stockwell Day as Foreign Affairs Minister would be controversial at best given that he will likely take a very pro US stance. He will also be difficult to reign in from a leadership perspective.

I would rather see Stockwell Day take over the Justice Porfolio or Finance. He has pushed criminal justice issues for quite a long time. He was the former Finance Minister under Ralph Klein. However, it seems that the Conservatives have groomed Monte for the role of Finance Minister.

So, I would switch Stockwell and Peter MacKay.

I would also like to see Chuck Strahl get a Cabinet position. I think he would do a great job.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Beej said:


> I await disappointment.


:lmao: 

Be patient. Day is a ticking time bomb...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

doole said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Be patient. Day is a ticking time bomb...


An interesting analogy for our Minister of Public Security (and... even after your threadbump a year later, no explosions).


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Interesting to look back on those posts. Some of my comments were pretty accurate.

Stockwell Day went on to take the Justice Portfolio.

Chuck Strahl went on to take the Agricultural Portfolio.

Peter McKay went on to take Foreign Affairs.

Monte got a post but not Finance like I had expected.

As for Emerson, he jumped ship from the Liberals and joined the Conservatives, while Manley went on to head up the Afghanistan study group.

Seems like the PM reads my posts and acts accordingly. :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Stockwell Day: Minister of Public Safety. Not Justice.



Vandave said:


> Interesting to look back on those posts. Some of my comments were pretty accurate.
> 
> Stockwell Day went on to take the Justice Portfolio.
> 
> ...


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Stockwell Day: Minister of Public Safety. Not Justice.


Just as well too, or it would be the monkey trials all over again.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Vandave said:


> Seems like the PM reads my posts and acts accordingly.


Perhaps he does; or at least the NSA reads the posts, sends to the CIA, and lets the Government of Langley make the decisions that our PM pretends to make. Just like the rest of the penny ante regimes of the world that are controlled by the DCI.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Where DID i lay my tinfoil hat??


----------

